# Sight Tapes and Water



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I use address labels and then after I have it on my bar I put a piece of scotch tape over it. Never had a problem yet even in a good down pour.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I usually use weather proof labels but I don't like the way they print compared to printing on paper. 

So when you sprayed them with the stuff did the ink bleed a little or did it stay exactly the same.


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

Padgett said:


> I usually use weather proof labels but I don't like the way they print compared to printing on paper.
> 
> So when you sprayed them with the stuff did the ink bleed a little or did it stay exactly the same.


It did not bleed and stayed exactly the same. Kylon products are great!


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

The ol'lady's clear finger nail polish


----------



## BowFan33 (Mar 27, 2014)

I just put a piece of clear box tape over mine after it's on the sight bar and trim the edges. You just have to be sure it completely covers the edges of the sight tape. Have never had any issues with it running in wet weather.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

yep clear packing tape always worked the best for me....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Print mine on photo paper and cover with scotch tape.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

My mom worked in a factory and she gave me some clear laminant a few years ago and it is awesome, so much better than scotch tape or packing tape, mine is in 3 inch by 3 inch squares and I lay my new sight tape down on the sticky side facing the laminant and then I cut out leaving about a 1/8 inch on top and bottom. This kind of laminant is tough and stretchy and you can peel it off and put it back on moving it up and down the sight without screwing it up where with scotch or packing tape you are screwed if you need to move it.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

My most weather proof ones are done on weather proof labels but i only have a ink jet printer and they don't print as sharp as a lazer printer, but once I get a weather proof label printed off and the laminant cut to fit my end result is really nice.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Padgett said:


> My most weather proof ones are done on weather proof labels but i only have a ink jet printer and they don't print as sharp as a lazer printer, but once I get a weather proof label printed off and the laminant cut to fit my end result is really nice.


I use the Avery Weatherproof Labels #15516 and a B/W laser printer. No tape needed with this combo.
Joe B.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Just go buy a shrewd sight and use there metal sight tapes..problem solved


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

math1963 said:


> I use Ontarget to print sight tapes on Avery Labels using a color inkjet printer. I've gotten the tapes wet before and the ink ran and made the sight tape unreadable. Last Saturday we had a club shoot and it was raining, so I used plastic bags over the sight to protect the sight tape. This was not optimum for being able to set the sights over and over. Later that afternoon I went to Hobby Lobby and ask the person in the framing department if they had something that would set the inkjet print and keep it from running if it got wet. They directed me to the product below:
> View attachment 2174682
> 
> 
> ...



What program did you use to print this sight tape? What are the details at the top and the bottom?


----------



## dgskaar (Aug 30, 2009)

Check out his website...

http://www.pinwheelsoftware.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

>>What program did you use to print this sight tape? 
SoftwareFor Archers or Tapes And Charts from Pinwheel Software

What are the details at the top and the bottom?

The tape header has info about the sight and the arrow..configurable when you make the tape

The tape footer has ultra-short distances..also configurable..think Birdie/Bunny shots in field shoots. Tells you what tape sight mark you would use when the shot distance is under 35-40 feet.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

Math1963, thanks for the tip. I'll have to try it.

The problem with scotch tape or packing tape isn't the sight tape blurring, it is when they get wet, they slip with the sight tape. It happened to me in Augusta several years ago. Now I print my sight tape, laminate it, trim it, and then superglue it in place. Yes, it will come off with a little fingernail scraping effort, but I've never had a sight tape get wet and/ or slip since then.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I am wanting to do this little method with the spray so stinking bad, I may have to do just find a reason to make a new sight tape. I like my method but to me this method may really make things much easier and faster.


----------



## heavyfire99 (Feb 11, 2003)

i worry about my sight tape quite a bit, the axcel ax2000 doesnt have a ton of room, tape over my sight tape binds up a bit, i use archers advantage, i print off sight tapes AND a sight card. that way i can use the laser etched numbers and numbers on the dial if poop hits the fan.


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

great idea thanks for the info


----------

